# Mulch kit cover only for 2004 DYT 4000 48" deck



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

Any idea where I can source one cheap? I cut a hole in the original to get close to trees on both sides. Now I need to chop up the leaves finer than its doing now. Thanks!!


----------

